

HTML5 Presentation - namin
http://slides.html5rocks.com/

======
sofuture
I know this will sound like I've been living in a server room for the past
decade, but I'm going to go ahead and say it.

Does this feel _backwards_ to anyone else?

We're building more and more on a layer that wasn't originally constructed to
support more than text. I understand that the protocols are changing and that
web browsers make a relatively great 'standardized' client platform. But in a
world of portable, fast languages that can run anywhere, we still spin up our
CPUs to turn HTML into buttons and animations with Javascript. There's
something that seems hugely wasteful and contrived (hacky) about building more
and more stuff on a mishmash of HTML + Javascript + CSS, when their origin
(doing entirely different things) shines through so clearly sometiems.

I don't have a better answer, and I'm not even saying HTML5 is the wrong path,
just pondering! Thick client, thin client, etc. mess, of course.

Edit: Upon further thought, it's the relatively high CPU use that bugs me
primarily. Obviously, some JS engines are better than others, and I know
theres a lot of work in that area. Plus, who's to say that JS CPU cycles
aren't a legit performance cost for web apps?

~~~
zeteo
Welcome to the word of organic evolution. Yes, it's messy and inefficient -
because nobody knows beforehand how things would turn out. In hindsight, it's
not rational to entrust junior programmers with single-handed development of
initial versions of HTML and Javascript - but it was the only way these things
could come out. Big, "rational", committee-driven projects (e.g. The Semantic
Web) failed, and it's interesting to speculate why.

~~~
nanairo
I wouldn't say that the Semantic Web has failed... it's moving slowly, but
it's been adopted more and more. These sort of standards seem to have a
critical mass kind of life... maybe compounded by the Internet hype machine.

Microframeworks for example have been very effective. I also hope we'll soon
have something like FOAF spreading. Even Digg has made much of its context
semantic now (check the source code)

~~~
zeteo
I meant that it failed to even remotely match the growth rate of organically
adopted solutions like HTML and JS.

------
sasvari
this has been around here already:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1272481>

------
nanairo
Wonderful! Seeing all the different pieces of the puzzle in one place has
really made me excited again about HTML5.

~~~
mvalle
Yeah, I particularly like the new range-slider input option, it seem much
simpler to use than jQuery UI's range-slider. Which is where I think HTML5
really shines, making things simpler, by putting more functionality into HTML
you previously needed JS for.

